# Few new arrears cases



## Brendan Burgess (6 Dec 2017)

Central Bank study issued today:

The themes explored in the Economic Letters feature in a wider Research Technical Paper entitled Resolving a Non-Performing Loan crisis: The ongoing case of the Irish mortgage market_. _The paper identifies a number of vulnerabilities that remain beneath the aggregate picture of falling levels of arrears. The key findings are:


·  The entry rate to mortgage arrears in Q4 2016 is at its lowest level since data collection began in 2010. Those entering arrears in late 2016 were predominantly borrowers with a history of previous default experience or mortgage modification.

·  5 per cent of loans that are currently not in arrears and are making full repayments will face an increase in the future due to a move from interest-only to capital and interest repayments. For those loans in arrears that are currently fully paying, around one third will face such an increase in the future.

·  Over 260,000 tracker mortgages in the research sample are vulnerable to potential interest rate rises from the European Central Bank in future. For the majority of loans in the data, monthly mortgage payments would increase by between 100 and 200 euro if ECB policy rates were to rise by 200 basis points.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2018)

Just had a look at the first 5 pages of the Arrears Case Studies Forum 

They are virtually all about vulture funds. There are no new cases of arrears questions from the main active banks. 

Brendan


----------

